# So the limited class in asa



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

mustang kid said:


> Is it gonna stick around any much longer?


Limited... most likely 


Limited Pro... doubtful


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Makes you wonder what classes the pro's will filter into if that class folds. The limited class may have 2-3 new shooters if it happens. Seems that you Texas boys are taking over. I can't get over the number of finger shooters that's left. I only know of 2 from Alabama that compete with the exception of the Goza's.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> Makes you wonder what classes the pro's will filter into if that class folds. The limited class may have 2-3 new shooters if it happens. Seems that you Texas boys are taking over. I can't get over the number of finger shooters that's left. I only know of 2 from Alabama that compete with the exception of the Goza's.


Yep...sad, a lost art so to speak.

I read somewhere that Arkansas had already eliminated the Limited class from their State Federation this year.

I have done about all can think of in the past couple years, "recruited" a couple new shooters to fingers, helped rig them up, even shared some of my "secrets"... but it just seems most shooters are really only interested in shooting some high number ending in "up".:sad:

With the huge hit those guys took to their contingency $$, I guess I can see where they feel they need to abandon ship and move on.

I just wish the ASA would find some creative way to maybe lower entry fees a little, combine the classes and let us get it on. I know a number of Limited shooters would love that.... and who knows, if were successful could draw some shooters back into the class.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> Yep...sad, a lost art so to speak.
> 
> 
> With the huge hit those guys took to their contingency $$, I guess I can see where they feel they need to abandon ship and move on.
> ...



Somewhere around 1994 or 1995 (can't remember the year exactly) ASA waited until the Friday before in Gainsville to announce that the "Limited Pro" class was being dropped due to the lack of participation. Tony Conques called a meeting and managed to convince about ten amateurs to move up. He also managed to lower the entry fee's from $250.00 down to $125.00. This worked for 12 or so years and now the class has dwindled down once again.

Not sure what the answer is but I really don't think that it's the money for most of us. I've witnessed several guys start fighting with target panic and as a result either pickup a release aid or quit shooting altogether. 

You guys in Texas seem to be onto something good. It's nice to see the attendance pickup although this slacker wasn't able to make the classic this year.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

As of the last updated shoot time for the world championship on the IBO website. There's 8 Pro fingers
7 MBF (45 yards unlimted equipment)
13 HF (35 yards Fixed pins 12" stab)
If we could get more people to shoot alittle more of the other (ASA or IBO) the classes would be a little bigger. If you look at the names on the results pages on the two websites there is little to no cross over. Looks like most are ASA or IBO only.


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm affraid that the limited pro is gone talked to several of the pro guys and same results if the money leaves they leave and you cant blame them. its all about numbers to the companys putting the money up. We needed or need to get more guys to move up. This was my first year and I took my lumps and I'm still alive and I'm a better shooter because of it. You will not find a better group of guys to shoot with...... If the limited pro class is gone I would like to see the ASA and IBO make it one class and charge the semi pro fees.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I live in ky, and its completely dead. No one does it. Dont personally know someone that does anymore either. Now my dad shot back in the 90's and thats how he shot for years he says.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

fingers shooter said:


> I'm affraid that the limited pro is gone talked to several of the pro guys and same results if the money leaves they leave and you cant blame them. its all about numbers to the companys putting the money up. We needed or need to get more guys to move up. This was my first year and I took my lumps and I'm still alive and I'm a better shooter because of it. You will not find a better group of guys to shoot with...... If the limited pro class is gone I would like to see the ASA and IBO make it one class and charge the semi pro fees.


The pro class in ASA already pay semi-pro fee's.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> The pro class in ASA already pay semi-pro fee's.


You sure? I understood, the entry fees for them hadn't decreased this year.... but the payouts certainly had.


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

nope sorry but the pro class pays more at this piont in time.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

fingers shooter said:


> nope sorry but the pro class pays more at this piont in time.


So what's your plan next year Brian?

If it somehow makes a comeback... I'm moving up.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> You sure? I understood, the entry fees for them hadn't decreased this year.... but the payouts certainly had.


I stand corrected. I went to ASA's web site and could not find the entry fee's posted anywhere, so I emailed an ex finger pro and asked him. He said that he paid $250.00. 

Would the amateur class benifit from an entry fee increase by $25.00-$50.00? What will it take to keep our class together?


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

if it makes a comeback and the money is still there I plan on shooting it.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

fingers shooter said:


> if it makes a comeback and the money is still there I plan on shooting it.


Maybe we need to contact the Limited guys, see who might be interested and pass the info on to ASA:thumbs_up

Otherwise, we too are doomed... or will continue shooting for peanuts.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> I stand corrected. I went to ASA's web site and could not find the entry fee's posted anywhere, so I emailed an ex finger pro and asked him. He said that he paid $250.00.
> 
> Would the amateur class benifit from an entry fee increase by $25.00-$50.00? *What will it take to keep our class together?*


Could very well have this year... if anyone had been willing to listen. There was an idea floating around to cut the Limited Pro entry in half, or down some...for at least one shoot, give the Ams a taste, see if they/we liked it.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> Could very well have this year... if anyone had been willing to listen. There was an idea floating around to cut the Limited Pro entry in half, or down some...for at least one shoot, give the Ams a taste, see if they/we liked it.


Would you consider shooting the pro class at a discounted price? I kinda like the idea of staying an amateur and paying a little more.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

fingers shooter said:


> I'm affraid that the limited pro is gone talked to several of the pro guys and same results if the money leaves they leave and you cant blame them. its all about numbers to the companys putting the money up. We needed or need to get more guys to move up. This was my first year and I took my lumps and I'm still alive and I'm a better shooter because of it. You will not find a better group of guys to shoot with...... If the limited pro class is gone I would like to see the ASA and IBO make it one class and charge the semi pro fees.


This may not be to bad of an idea. Not sure all of the guys would be on board though.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> Would you consider shooting the pro class at a discounted price? *I kinda like the idea of staying an amateur and paying a little more.*


I could go for that

And.... they move us back to all unknown :darkbeer:


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> I could go for that
> 
> And.... they move us back to all unknown :darkbeer:


I like the known personally. Gives me a chance to catch up!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> I like the known personally. Gives me a chance to catch up!


I'd need Laysik for that to be an advantage:wink:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am interested in shooting the limited class in ASA next year....those guys have so much fun...thats where I want to be,, where the funs at..Dave


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Dave2 said:


> I am interested in shooting the limited class in ASA next year....those guys have so much fun...thats where I want to be,, where the funs at..Dave


Welcome aboard Dave... don't hesitate to ask if you need help.:darkbeer:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

fingers shooter said:


> I'm affraid that the limited pro is gone talked to several of the pro guys and same results if the money leaves they leave and you cant blame them. its all about numbers to the companys putting the money up. We needed or need to get more guys to move up. This was my first year and I took my lumps and I'm still alive and I'm a better shooter because of it. You will not find a better group of guys to shoot with...... If the limited pro class is gone I would like to see the ASA and IBO make it one class and charge the semi pro fees.


yep...I think the Fat Lady is clearing her throat.:thumbs_do


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been wanting to hit some asa shoots and i would be in the limited class but asa doesnt come close enough to my area and i am sure it would pick up some new shooters..... But from what i hear through the grape vine they have been in the area(ny, nj, pa) but there was not enough intrest.... But if the attendance of finger shooters keep going down i see ibo removing some of the classes also..... My 2 cents


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

In the latest NFAA magazine there is an article about limited shooters in ASA.......It's not ASA doing away with the class but the sponsors......where they get the most bang for the buck in their sponsor money......All the groups are doing away with fingers but the NASP program only lets the kids shoot fingers with NO sights......but they DO let them string walk.
Frank


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got the call earlier today.... ASA Limited Pro is no more.

Shooters should be receiving a survey as to some proposed changes to the Limited(am) class.

:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> Just got the call earlier today.... ASA Limited Pro is no more.
> 
> Shooters should be receiving a survey as to some proposed changes to the Limited(am) class.
> 
> :thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


 Man that sux......that survey should be interesting....hope I get one....


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

That sucks, guess it's just one more reason to not care that the ASA isn't in my neighborhood.


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

got my survey card I'm voting for the 45 yard max and $50.00 entry fee and all unkown yardage. hope everyone does it will make the call better and more money in the pot


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

fingers shooter said:


> got my survey card *I'm voting for the 45 yard max and $50.00 entry fee and all unkown yardage.* hope everyone does it will make the call better and more money in the pot


:thumbs_up

Same here


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Dam I was hoping to shoot the class this year. They all need to come farther out west!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> Same here


Just wondering what the other options were in the survey......thanks, Dave


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I've never shot in any competition, but I would like to for the experience. I've always wanted to meet another finger shooter, haha.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Dave2 said:


> Just wondering what the other options were in the survey......thanks, Dave


To leave it as is

40 yd max, half know half unknown

The logic for changing to half/half for most classes a few years ago, was to increase ASA shooters numbers. 

Well, considering it obviously had no change on our class.... move it back to all unknown.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> To leave it as is
> 
> 40 yd max, half know half unknown
> 
> ...


I want whatever will draw people to the class, I would have thought the 40 yd max and 1 day unk and 1 day known would have been a good draw, I myself liked that option...I will shoot it no matter what, but thats just me and my weakness for judging and seeing the target...Dave


----------

